# California Contractor Class "A" License Requirements - Does it require a B.S. in Engineering and/or a Professional Engineering License?



## abourne (Apr 8, 2012)

Other than this link from the California State Licensing Board:

http://www.cslb.ca.g...gContractor.asp

and some general references, I have been searching all over Google Sucks Sucks to find the requirements for a Class A engineering contractor in the State of California.

Despite using the keyword "requirements" and "exam", I can't find any details listing the requirements to have, for example, an B.S. in

engineering and/or a professional engineering license. Also, I can't find any information regarding the Class A examination.

Is there a link that states the requirements to be eligible (i.e. B.S., P.E., etc.) for Class A?

-----------

Does an CA Class A Contractor license require:

* A B.S. in Engineering

* A Professional Engineering License

* What are the specifics about the exam?


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 9, 2012)

http://www.lexisnexis.com/clients/caagencylaw/CA_Contractors_2012_Edition.pdf

http://www.cslb.ca.gov/Resources/GuidesAndPamphlets/BlueprintForGettingLicensed.pdf


----------



## EnvEngineer (Apr 11, 2012)

The quick answer to your questions is no, you do not need to be a PE or have a college degree to get a A license, they do give you time off the experience requirement. The test is really easy, the study guides pretty much give it away.


----------



## abourne (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you. I just called this place:

/&gt;http://www.contractorschool.com/

And they confirmed that the Class A - Engineering - does not require a degree of any kind, just experience.

This confirms that the Class A is outside of the scope of Professional Engineering.


----------

